# Bom Ano 2009



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2008 às 21:09)

O ano novo que aproxima-se seja melhor que 2008, este ano não correu tão bem, como eu tinha planeado, mas 2009 penso que correrá melhor a todos os níveis. 

Por isso, desejo ao Administrador, e a todos os moderadores e membros deste fórum que seja um ano cheio de acontecimentos, e um ano cheio de saúde, paz, dinheiro, amor, paz e claro, a continuação deste magnífico fórum.

E como aqui existem alguns poetas, hoje inspirei e cá vai.

*Poema de Ano Novo*

Quando as tempestades da vida 
Surgem escuras à minha frente, 
Me recordo de maravilhosas palavras
Que uma vez eu li. 
E digo a mim mesmo: 
Quando pairarem nuvens ameaçadoras, 
Não dobre suas asas 
E não fuja para o abrigo. 

Mas, faça como a águia,
Abra largamente as suas asas 
E descole para bem alto, 
Acima dos problemas que a vida traz. 

Pois a águia sabe 
Que quanto mais alto voar,
Mais tranqüilos e mais brilhantes 
Tornam-se os céus. 

E não há nada na vida 
Que Deus nos peça para carregar
Que nós não possamos levar planando
Com as asas da oração. 

E ao olhar para trás 
Verá que a tempestade passou, 
Você encontrará novas forças 
E ganhará coragem também. 

Feliz 2009 a todos!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Dez 2008 às 00:23)

*FELIZ ANO NOVO A TODOS*

*MUITAS FELICIDADES E DESEJOS CONCRETIZADOS*


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2008 às 00:31)

Bem, visto que já entrámos no último dia deste ano de 2008, resta-me desejar a Todos, Umas excelentes Entradas, na companhia dos que Amam!

*Muitas Felicidades para este novo Ano de 2009!!*


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (31 Dez 2008 às 00:47)

Aqui do barroso desejo para todos do meteopt as maiores felicidades para o ano que ai vem ..

Feliz 2009 

cump 
miguel moura


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2008 às 16:53)

Desejo a todos vós (administradores, moderadores, membros e visitantes e a todo o resto) um Bom Ano Novo 2009

Que seja um ano em que tenhamos saúde, paz, amor e um bom ano em termos meteorológicos (em termos, de gastarmos todos os nomes das depressões para 2009 )

Feliz Ano Novo
Boas entradas

MeteoPT Sempre connosco!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2008 às 17:35)

Bom o pessoal visto estar a hora a chegar,vamos lá mandar os cumprimentos

Então aqui termina o ano em que me registei no forum,nestes meses de registo muitas horas aqui passei para frente e para trás e não os dou por mal perdidas com pessoas iguais a mim como METEOLOUCOS como podia ser outra coisa.

Então desejos para o ano 2009,para não pedir muito só pedia uns invernos ao estilo dos anos 70 e 80,para esta rapaziada mais nova ver o que eram invernos.

Vou desejar um bom ano de 2009 a todos com saúde e paz.


----------



## DRC (31 Dez 2008 às 18:42)

Feliz e Próspero ANO NOVO!




Votos de muita saúde para todos os membros do MeteoPT!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 18:49)

Um feliz e excelente ano de 2009 para todos !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Dez 2008 às 18:51)

A todos os amigos aqui do forum, companheiros da meteorologia desejo um Feliz Ano Novo.


----------



## Kraliv (31 Dez 2008 às 20:01)

Rapaziada...




Portem-se mal, mas com juízo!






Bom Ano 2009


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 20:54)

Um bom ano para todos


----------



## storm (31 Dez 2008 às 20:58)

*Feliz Ano Novo para todos*(Administrador, moderados, membros e visitantes)

Que o Ano de 2009 nos traga muita saude, paz, dinheiro, muito trabalho, e claro muitas situações meteriologicas extremas para acompanharmos no fórum..


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2008 às 21:13)

Feliz 2009 para todos

Aproveitem bem as ultimas horas de 2008


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2008 às 21:16)

Este é o ultimo post de 2008 desejo um bom ano de 2009 a todos 

abraços e divirtam-se


----------



## Acardoso (31 Dez 2008 às 22:31)

É com profunda magoa que comunico o falecimento so Sr. 2008 vitima de velhice, deixou 12 filhos e 365 netos! o seu funeral é dia 1 às 00:00! um grande abraço para todos e um bom ano


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2008 às 22:40)

Caros amigos, este é o último post deste ano.

Foi um privilégio partilhar este espaço com tão ilustres companheiros!

Desejo um ano de 2009 cheio de sucesso a todos e uma vida longa a este projecto MeteoPT.


Bem hajam



Luís Miguel




Até p'ró ano



________


----------



## *Dave* (31 Dez 2008 às 23:17)

Bem, penso qu este também será o meu último post do ano.


Até para o próximo ano


----------



## actioman (31 Dez 2008 às 23:59)

Pessoal!!

Grande 2009 para todos, cheio de saúde, realização pessoal e muita alegria. E claro muita neve à cota 0 para todo o pessoal, de preferência com trovoadas à mistura!    

Viva 2009


----------



## raposo_744 (1 Jan 2009 às 13:48)

Feliz Año Nuevo
Happy New Year
Bonne anné
Frohes Neues Jahr
Godt nytår
Gelukkig nieuwjaar
Šťastný nový rok


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

raposo_744 disse:


> Feliz Año Nuevo
> Happy New Year
> Bonne anné
> Frohes Neues Jahr
> ...



Obrigado pelo desejo expressado em várias línguas .

Desejo também um feliz 2009 a todos os membros!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

Bom ano de 2009 para todos 

Um ano cheio de nortada e alguma neve entre outras coisas, que quem sabe, possam vir a chocar conosco :assobio: como trovoadas  algo em que não acredito muito que aconteça, a não ser em casos muito isolados.


----------

